# Dipstick length, seriously.



## a1dan_87 (Sep 14, 2020)

Okay, I know, I know. I'm serious while I ask for a proper dipstick length on a Z31 300ZX turbo. Just got the car as a new to me project.

The dipstick currently in the car read MASSIVELY overfull, so I decided to change the oil. A whopping two quarts came out of the car- uh oh.

Okay, so obviously the dipstick currently in the car is DEFINITELY not the right one. What's the proper length or size I'd need for a replacement on my 1984? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can can use your existing dip stick by marking it when the oil is at the proper level.
The motor oil capacity fill: 
with oil filter = 4.25 qt
without oil filter = 3.5 qt


----------

